# Low Fat Chicken Tetrazzini



## abjcooking (Feb 26, 2005)

Low Fat Chicken Tetrazzini

1 T. butter or margarine
3 cups fresh mushrooms, sliced
1/3 cup onion, minced
1/2 cup flour
2 1/3 cups canned no-salt chicken broth
2 cups skim milk (may use low fat)
1/4 cup light process cream cheese
1/4 cup parmesan cheese, grated and divided
1/4 cup sherry
1/2 t. salt
1/2 t. garlic powder
1/4 t. pepper
1 2oz. jar pimiento, drained
1 7oz. package spaghetti, uncooked
2 cups chicken breasts (about ¾ lb. skinned and boned) cooked and chopped
vegetable cooking spray

Melt butter in large saucepan over medium heat; add mushrooms and onion, and sauté 7 minutes or until liquid evaporates.

Stir in flour.  Gradually add chicken broth, skim milk, and light process cream cheese; bring to a boil, and cook 5 minutes, stirring constantly.  Remove from heat; stir in 2 T. parmesan cheese and next 5 ingredients.  Set aside.

Break spaghetti into 4 inch pieces.  Cook according to package directions, omitting salt and fat.  Drain well.

Stir spaghetti and chicken into mushroom mixture.  Spoon mixture into a deep 3 quart casserole coated with cooking spray.  Sprinkle with remaining 2 T. cheese.  Cover casserole and bake at 350 for 20 minutes.  Bake, uncovered 10 minutes.  Let stand 5 minutes before serving.


----------

